# Does over sleeping make you feel rough?



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

I have had DP for three years after a spell of migraines left me very ill. In recent months, I saw an improvement (finally) where I ran a totally normal life.

However, recently I had another migraine. This has set me right back to square 2 (I wont say square one as I am not in bed constantly) and hence I'm now on the search for answers (I had come to be satisfied with my excistance and had thus stopped searching, so I hope to find some answers this time)

My question is, when you lie in (over sleep, have a lie in, stay in an hour, whatever you want to call it) do you feel HORRENDOUS? I feel very DP/DRed, weak, shaky, and completely YUK. I cant really describe it- I feel weak but I'm actually strong enough, I feel out of it but I'm cabable, I cant focus but yet I manage to... Basically, I feel INCAPABLE AND ROUGH FOR NO PARTICULAR REASON.

Also, I find looking at pages of text or screens almost impossible, which worries me as I would like to go to university at the end of next year.

Anyone else relate? Pleaseee? Because I've looked it up online: nothing. I've described it to a doctor and he looks at me like I'm barking, as usual.


----------



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes I do, today I woke up really late about 2pm and I felt awful, I felt really confused and like I was still dreaming. But I went out and done something and it took my mind off it, so I don't feel as bad now, but yes I do feel worse if I sleep in.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep i feel like a total an utter zombie when im tired. Literally just intensifies so much its unbelievable..


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Sleeping too much can leave you feeling just like you hvent slept enough. And you could be waking up in the middle of a sleep cycle instead if at te end of it, that could make you feel all sorts of drugged and tired and out of it


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Absolutely. It feels like it takes my mind far longer to 'wake up' when I get up late than when I get up early. Like today, I got up at 2pm and still have that horrible feeling as if I've just been awoken in the middle of the night. If I'd have set my alarm for, say, 7am, I'd be significantly more 'present'. I imagine you're the same in having that awful buzz in your head all the time.









About that text thing, I assume you mean how words flicker and merge together, right? For me, it feels like the text puts me into a forced daydream and the light levels change with it. Horrible


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

SongBillong said:


> Absolutely. It feels like it takes my mind far longer to 'wake up' when I get up late than when I get up early. Like today, I got up at 2pm and still have that horrible feeling as if I've just been awoken in the middle of the night. If I'd have set my alarm for, say, 7am, I'd be significantly more 'present'. I imagine you're the same in having that awful buzz in your head all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if mine is opposite or what, but if i don't get around 10 hours of sleep i feel worse, i think its because i don't sleep well as it is with nightmares ect.


----------



## gonegone (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep. If i over sleep I feel totally spaced out, weird and anxious. Far worse to over sleep than undersleep in my opinion. As if you are ultra awake and all your senses are ten times more sensitive. I sometimes find it difficult to get up though,even though i Know ill pay for it.


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

I never feel refreshed. My DP is 24/7 and I pretty much feel like I haven't slept even when I do sleep all night. I think sleeping in late does make it worse because I end up feeling lazy on top of the DP. So those days I tend to feel more depressed. At least when I get up early I feel a little more productive. That always seems to help my mood a bit.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

SongBillong said:


> Absolutely. It feels like it takes my mind far longer to 'wake up' when I get up late than when I get up early. Like today, I got up at 2pm and still have that horrible feeling as if I've just been awoken in the middle of the night. If I'd have set my alarm for, say, 7am, I'd be significantly more 'present'. I imagine you're the same in having that awful buzz in your head all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! The text thing: The light looks different, patchy, bright, you want to look away. The text 'disappears'.. but doesn't..

For me the extra hour in bed is not actually extra sleep as I would perhaps go to bed later- still 8 hours- but it makes me physically ill, not just extra tired/depersonalised. So still a mystery.. maybe ciracdian rhythm? Endocrine?

Thanks so much for your replied guys any more appreciated!


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh, one other thing- the days where I have extra sleep is not just feeling crap through laziness. I start work an hour later on sundays, and yet at work I will really struggle because of the later hour. Try it for yourself and see what I mean. I'm going to try getting up at 6 and going to the gym before work now because I will not let this beat me again! I'll let you know if it works!


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Lately it's quite the opposite for me. I'm sleeping like 11-12 hours per day and I when I wake up I feel extremely refreshed. In fact, I open my bedroom window and stay in bed for another hour just appreciating the morning sun/breeze and caring about absolutely nothing.

It wasn't like that in the past though, I used to wake up in the middle of the night terrified and shit like that, but not anymore.


----------

